# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  -Aνταλλαγή  διαφόρωω  συσκευών  vintage.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-  Προαπαθώ  να  συμμαζέψω  την  αποθήκη  και  διάφορες  συσκευές  θέλω  να  τις  ανταλλάξω  με  κάποιο  φορητό  v-u  ή  με  κάποια  ανάλογη  συσκευή.

Πομπινόφωνα  ραδιόφωνα  πικ-απ  ραδιοκασσετόφωνα  αν  κάποιος  ενδιαφέρεται  ας  στείλει π.μ.

----------

